# Kid with labored breathing



## Kikosrule (May 1, 2011)

I have a 1 month old kid that has labored breathing while she is laying down.  She sounds like she is snoring but it is obvious that she is trying hard to breath.  She seems fine when she is standing.   Her eyes are clear and her nose is clear.  We have heard her cough as well.  She is eating fine and moves quickly.  We just purchased her this weekend and I know that the previous owner did not give a CD&T.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 1, 2011)

This is a good time of year for a kid to catch a cold, or respitory problem with the changing tempuratures, a round of Penn G given twice a day for 5 days, could help with this. 

Lung worms can cause a cough, the kid is young to have a lung worm infection. 

I would say, if he/she is being active and eating well, it may just pass with consistant care, regular feeding ect....


----------



## Kikosrule (May 1, 2011)

Thanks.  I will keep a close eye on her.  If she starts acting lethargic I will start her on some antibiotics.  I just hope what ever it is doesn't spread to the rest of my girls.  I try to avoid using antibiotics unless I really see the need to use them.  I see you are in Virginia as well and pollen is real high right now.


----------



## Roll farms (May 1, 2011)

Have you taken her temp?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 2, 2011)

Car is covered with yellow pollen, I have 32 kids right now and can't say I have noticed any of them coughing, so the cough would be a little concerning,  Roll has a good point,  getting a tempurature is always helpful.


----------



## Kikosrule (May 2, 2011)

I took her temp, and her sister's temp and they are both at 104.6 & 104.8.  Lung worms????  They both have clear snot and a cough.  I think I heard their mother cough as well.  While I was out there this afternoon, one of the kids from another dam was coughing as well.  The person I got them from claimed they got wormed last week using safe guard.  I have Zimecterin gold which treats lung worms among a bunch of others.  They are eating, drinking, peeing, pooping.  I checked the hind end of the original doeling that I first wrote about and at that point she had a clean butt w/ traces of mucus on the underside of her tail where it touches the rectal opening.  Hope I have given enough info.


----------



## cmjust0 (May 2, 2011)

It's not lungworm -- they're too young for lungworm.  

They have fevers with rattly, labored breathing and cough -- it's pneumonia.  

Unless I had something stronger, I'd probably them on PenG @ 1ml/15lbs SQ 2x/day w/ an 18-20ga needle.  The needle size is important...18 is better, but no smaller than a 20.  

If you can get naxcel, excenel, nuflor, etc., go for it..  If not, try the PenG and see if you get a reaction in a day or two..  If not, you won't have much choice but to move up to something stronger.

Get on this quickly, though!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 2, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> It's not lungworm -- they're too young for lungworm.
> 
> They have fevers with rattly, labored breathing and cough -- it's pneumonia.
> 
> ...


x2   I would treat all the kids and does coughing. For atleast 7 days with the Penn G, if their fever doesn't come down in a couple days, get a stronger above mentioned antiobitic, but you shouldn't treat the kids with an oxytetracyclene.


----------



## Kikosrule (May 2, 2011)

The only thing I have on hand is Duramycin-10  tetracycline powder that you mix with water.  So they can still have pneumonia even though their nose discharge is clear?  It is fairly warm here too and the time of day I took their temp they were all basking in the sun.  They rarely use their shelter.   As far as human kids I would be freakin out if one of my children was running a temp this high...how high is 104.8 for a goat kid?  High range of normal is 103 right?  So is this a low grade temp for them?  It is pretty warm here today.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 2, 2011)

Have them get in the shade and take it again, just to be sure, do you think your thermometer is accurate?  I can say if they are all eating and running around then maybe your thermometer is off.  

near 105 would be considered running a tempurature. Penn G is pretty cheap, get it at any feed store/tractor supply store/ farm choice. with a couple needles and syringes. 

could call a vet out tomorrow and have him check your goats out for you, listen to their lungs, teach you how to give a shot, if you don't know how to do that. Know any goat farmers near you, or sheep farmers, that could look at them with you? 

You said you are in VA, any where near the Valley?  Small world never know you could be my neighbor. 

If they are still eating, you aren't quit near total emergency, but the first one to go off feed, or not graze with the rest of the herd would worry me a lot.


----------



## cmjust0 (May 3, 2011)

Kikosrule said:
			
		

> The only thing I have on hand is Duramycin-10  tetracycline powder that you mix with water.


I haven't heard anyone advising you to drench with tetracycline, so all I'm really reading there is "I don't have PenG on hand"..  PenG is what pretty much everyone's suggested, it's cheap, and it's readily available at pretty much any farm store..

Does someone actually need to say "Go buy some PenG" or what?



> So they can still have pneumonia even though their nose discharge is clear?


Yes.  



> It is fairly warm here too and the time of day I took their temp they were all basking in the sun.  They rarely use their shelter.   As far as human kids I would be freakin out if one of my children was running a temp this high...how high is 104.8 for a goat kid?  High range of normal is 103 right?  So is this a low grade temp for them?  It is pretty warm here today.


A fever is a fever, your goats have fevers.  Period.  They also have rattling coughs, and at least one has labored, "sounds like she's snoring" breathing.  

Fever...rattling cough...labored breathing.  Pretty much textbook for pneumonia..  I mean, you *do* realize that you're pretty much the only one here who still doubts that this needs to be treated with antibiotics, right?

And the really funny part is _you're the one who came here asking for advice on what to do!_ 

Ironic, isn't it?

:/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Kikosrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she went to the feed store to get Penn G this morning. she has been contacting me IM.  LIves about an hour and half away from me, and I adviced due to the weather in our area to get them on Penn G, and if she doesn't see improvement to go with Nuflor or something stronger. They are taking care of it.


----------



## Kikosrule (May 3, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting my back.  

I am new at this and am asking questions.  Asking questions doesn't me I doubt any of the information.  I am just learning.  I am taking care of things and just wanted to be sure that I am not introducing antibiotics where they are not needed.  In the long run that could hurt my herd.  As with people, if you over use antibiotics, you get illnesses that eventually won't respond.  I did pick up some Penn G and will keep it stocked in my medical kit.  Any other meds you can suggest that I should always have on hand?  Any advice and information is GREATLY appreciated.


----------

